# "Madras" Pronunciation



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

Do you usually say ˈma-drəs or mə-ˈdras?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I've wondered this, too. My computer is showing funny characters in what you wrote, but I say MAH-drus rather than muh-DRAHS. I have no idea if that's correct, though.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

It's MAD ras.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/madras

(Click the little speaker thingy)

If you're talking about the actual city in India, it's different.

Scott


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Just to add another layer.

A friend says MOD-res and I say MAD-res. I like my way better.

JB


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> If you're talking about the actual city in India, it's different.


Yes--then it's "Chennai". :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Just to add another layer.
> 
> A friend says MOD-res and I say MAD-res. I like my way better.
> 
> JB


You're a young guy, some of old guys say MOD-rus.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Just to add another layer.
> 
> A friend says MOD-res and I say MAD-res. I like my way better.
> 
> JB


Does your friend happen to be from Larchmont (or Locust Valley)?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

mpcsb said:


> You're a young guy, some of old guys say MOD-rus.:icon_smile_wink:


You know, that's the way I originally learned it, too. But after a receiving strange looks upon pronouncing it that way, I changed.



TweedyDon said:


> Yes--then it's "Chennai". :icon_smile_wink:


Ha, good one. My Royal Enfield motorcycle was built there. Since we RE riders generally are throw-backs, we tend to still claim the Ma-DRASS origin.

Scott


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm a ma-drhas guy... maybe sometimes a mah-drhas too.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to say "MAH-drus" until I heard everyone in JPress in NYC calling it "MAD-res". It sounds a little off to me but I'm trying to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I've often heard it pronounced MAD-RAS, but I always assumed that this pronounciation resulted from a heavy Chicago accent (e.g., Ditka, Da Bears, etc.) and the proper pronounciation -- at least according the Locust Valley set -- actually is MAH-DRAS.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I pronounce it "plaid."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife tells me that my family pronounces our A's funny. My pronunciation of madras is somewhere between MAD-rus and MEHD-rus. We also have the cot/caught (both pronunced as cot)merger and the Don/Dawn (both pronounced as Don) merger.
Not quite the same as Chicago, but close.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

markdc said:


> Do you usually say ˈma-drəs or mə-ˈdras?


for those, who can't read the funny characters, the two pronunciations given in merriam webster (above), if i'm not mistaken, are:

1) MAD-rus
2) muh-DROSS

the audio given on the MW website is of the first pronunciation.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

MAD-rus for fabric, mah-DRAS for curry.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I pronounce it "plaid."


As do I most of the time. Or even "summer plaid" when in a store where the unmodified word "plaid" gets one shown to racks of heavy wool jackets.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay, mad about Madras in any case.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

When I say it, it sounds almost exactly like the thing you sleep on,

mattress
madras


----------

